# To those with squeaky TT-RS brakes...



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Talk to Audi. They now have a trial brake shim kit that they're putting on TT-RS cars with squeaky brakes, and I haven't heard a peep since getting them installed.

There was unfortunately no part number for the kit on my work order, so the dealer will need to call Audi headquarters to get a set shipped over.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks, will give audi a call tomorrow.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

And what about us base model TT drivers? We have squealing brakes too!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MoreGooderTT said:


> And what about us base model TT drivers? We have squealing brakes too!


Granny driving ? Just drive it like you stole it ... :thumbup:


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, 

I am also interested in any part number / Audi procedure number you may have

Thanks a lot

JBBJ


----------



## macTT (Nov 3, 2012)

The initial voice mail response from the service manager to my inquiry of the test kit..."I checked and there is no recall for your TTRS."

I'll cut a little slack as I've been attempting this via email and talking directly to my sales rep. We'll see.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> Granny driving ? Just drive it like you stole it ... :thumbup:


I don't follow your point. I don't drive like Granny unless I'm in heavy traffic. What does that have to do with squeeling brakes?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I don't follow your point. I don't drive like Granny unless I'm in heavy traffic. What does that have to do with squeeling brakes?


The squealing tends to subside when you use the brakes as intended...


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

joneze93tsi said:


> The squealing tends to subside when you use the brakes as intended...


Yup! I've experienced some vibration and squeal/ squeak when I haven't heated up the brakes. My B7 S4 had terrible vibration shortly after I purchased it (likely due to the previous owner babying it) and even my TTS has had a little squeak on occasion when bad weather got in the way of spirited driving for an extended period. I'm not suggesting it works on all cars but good bed-in procedure has solved the issues on my cars. :thumbup:


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

Marty, 

Any update from your dealer ? 

My local stealer doesn't know anything about it and there is nothing in as service bulletin either. 

Any information like ETKA page or part number or anything at all would be fantastic. 

Thanks a lot 

JBBJ


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> Yup! I've experienced some vibration and squeal/ squeak when I haven't heated up the brakes. My B7 S4 had terrible vibration shortly after I purchased it (likely due to the previous owner babying it) and even my TTS has had a little squeak on occasion when bad weather got in the way of spirited driving for an extended period. I'm not suggesting it works on all cars but good bed-in procedure has solved the issues on my cars. :thumbup:


For my car, and several others I've read about on these and the UK forum, "bedding in" the brakes only silences the squeal temporarily. I am hoping the solution indicated by the OP would be available for all of our cars, not just the RS.


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> For my car, and several others I've read about on these and the UK forum, "bedding in" the brakes only silences the squeal temporarily. I am hoping the solution indicated by the OP would be available for all of our cars, not just the RS.


Yes this is true for me too, even after a track day they remain silent for about 3 days or until I clean them from dust.

I have tried the " chamfer + Grease on the back of the pads " thing but it did not help at all. 

What is very strange is that I did not get any squeal for the fist 6 months ... makes me wonder if it might be a sort of grease that went away because of the washes or something else. 

I also took the disk out to clean all the little holes one by one and the " inside ", same story, 2 days after it was squealing again. 

What a shame for an Audi RS ... now everyone knows I am arriving :facepalm: to the car club. 

I wonder something, with almost ALL the RS owners complaining about this, why can't Audi do something about it ? 

I am seriously considering writing to BREMBO directly. 

We should all sign something like an e-petition so that Audi has to investigate it ! 

JBBJ


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

if the op can give us the name of his dealer that ordered the parts, maybe we can all request the same thing from our own dealers?

i called audi canada and they were pretty useless. called my local dealer and they state that they have a TSB which acknowledges the problem but the solution is being "developed". no luck yet. a part number or a contact person would be very helpful here.

tia


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JBBJ said:


> Marty,
> 
> Any update from your dealer ?
> 
> ...


Have your dealer call Audi Steven's Creek in San Jose, California and talk to the service manager. I know at least 2 TT-RS' had these trial shims put on there. Like I mentioned earlier, there is no standard Audi part number for these yet.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Would be great to get these for the TTS as well.


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Marty, 

Anyone in the US wanting to give to guys a call and collect the data/information ? 

Being in Europe it makes it difficult and my cellphone bill would explose.

JBTT


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

they'll get pounded with calls tomorrow as they are closed for a holiday today.


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

Did anyone have a chance to give the liberation call ? 

JBBJ


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

Up 

Let's try to find out the solution. 

Anyone in the States wanting to make the call and ask for details about the fix please 

JBBJ


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Just as an FYI, i spoke with Vin? at Stevens Creek Audi who was very pleasant and helpful. He told me this fix is done on a case by case basis and it has to be documented that the sound is only coming from the front under low speed braking conditions. They then submit a "TAC"? report to Audi Technical services or something like that and then it gets looked at on an individual basis.

Talked to my local dealer about this and i'll see where it goes but they definitely seem unfamiliar with this process. Stevens creek is a pretty big dealer so they see a lot of cars and likely have more experience than most others out there.

I'll update if i have any more news later.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

FWIW, Stevens Creek Audi installed the custom brake shims on my car also. The process was the one canuckttrs described, though I'd been asking about any TSB updates for a while, and my brakes squealed very reliably.

I haven't heard any more squeals since the brake shims were installed a few weeks ago. However, I've been noticing a more subtle noise coming from the brakes whenever I first brake after reversing direction. I haven't been able to characterize it well enough to guess at the root cause.


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you both for the update. 

Do you know what did they do and what this metal thing is ? 

I spoke to Audi France HQ and they know nothing and apparently never had any complains ... :facepalm:

This squeal gets worse in winter, here in Paris we are in winter temps already and it squeals aaallll the time :screwy:


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

up  

Anyone ?


----------



## aaronr (Mar 19, 2004)

I had them installed on my TTRS a week ago at The Audi Exchange. 500 miles later no squeaks yet (best run ever). 

Fingers crossed. 

Aaron


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

aaronr said:


> I had them installed on my TTRS a week ago at The Audi Exchange. 500 miles later no squeaks yet (best run ever).
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Aaron


 Thanks for the message. 

Do you know what is the part installed ? is there any information about it ? Could you get in touch with the people that did the job so we can all know more about it  

Any information would be appreciated  

Did anyone have time to give the call to the dealer to know more about it ? 

Thanks :thumbup: 

JBBJ


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Jbbj, wtf ??? 

You have had a few people give you details about what the procedure is and what kind of part it is. Have you even read our posts? 

You have to call your dealer and follow the procedure outlined here for god's sake. 

Sorry for the little rant but asking the same question over and over when it has been answered in as much detail as possible is driving me bananas. :banghead:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

canuckttrs said:


> Jbbj, wtf ???
> 
> You have had a few people give you details about what the procedure is and what kind of part it is. Have you even read our posts?
> 
> ...


 Worst-case, I'm pretty sure folks can just buy just the front metal Brembo brake shims from a 2008 Subaru STi (same size pads). 

I actually bought a set of these in case Audi never came through with a fix, so if someone is out of warranty on an older TT-RS or just wants to experiment with shims and aftermarket pads, hit me up and I'll give them to you for a deal.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Marty said:


> Worst-case, I'm pretty sure folks can just buy just the front metal Brembo brake shims from a 2008 Subaru STi (same size pads).
> 
> I actually bought a set of these in case Audi never came through with a fix, so if someone is out of warranty on an older TT-RS or just wants to experiment with shims and aftermarket pads, hit me up and I'll give them to you for a deal.


 I was actually thinking about this as well because my dealer is pretty helpless so far. What pads do you have? tia 

There are a bunch of STI specific pads out there. These look interesting for $60 bucks a pair. Not sure how well they perform compared to oem though.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

The squeaking brakes weren't too bad when I first got it. Now at about 1200 miles they squeak almost every time I come to a slow stop.


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> Jbbj, wtf ???
> 
> You have had a few people give you details about what the procedure is and what kind of part it is. Have you even read our posts?
> 
> ...


 
Well I see what the fix is, however i guess it is not any random part that was fitted on your cars. 

I went to the dealer , I called to the HQ of Audi here, I even made the call with the head mechanic at my dealer ... no one knows anything about it at all ! 

So if I can do it myself, I will, I just need to know if you guys know what part this is so I can order it since not any dealer here knows anything neither does Audi. 

This is why I keep asking on any Service buletin number or any part number ... You guys are very lucky to live in the states where you can do anything on your cars and it is fine. Where I live, just changing the wheels or the color of the side mirrors could end up in no insurance coverage if I crash ... moding cars is strickly prohibited and we have no tunner in our country. 
So in such a country do you expect Audi dealers to help a customer with a little mod no ones cares about because less than 50 RS where sold here since the start... 

I am sorry for being annoying and I appologies if I missed the information, all I want is something more than '" dealer put a shim " ... well this is great info but no one knows which one ? 
Does the Subaru one work ? 

Thanks a lot for your support, all of you.


----------



## aaronr (Mar 19, 2004)

I called my dealer to ask for you. He said the Audi of America sent them a package of just shims, there are no other parts or mods. I am one of 2 cars they are trying this on at my dealer both in the past 2 weeks. 

Didn't sound like they sell so you can order and DIY, it's a trial to see if it fixes the issue. 

The shims are definitely from Audi and just for our issue. 

Sorry theres not more to tell. 

Brakes still quiet here. 

Aaron 




JBBJ said:


> Well I see what the fix is, however i guess it is not any random part that was fitted on your cars.
> 
> I went to the dealer , I called to the HQ of Audi here, I even made the call with the head mechanic at my dealer ... no one knows anything about it at all !
> 
> ...


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

aaronr said:


> I called my dealer to ask for you. He said the Audi of America sent them a package of just shims, there are no other parts or mods. I am one of 2 cars they are trying this on at my dealer both in the past 2 weeks.
> 
> Didn't sound like they sell so you can order and DIY, it's a trial to see if it fixes the issue.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you very much for your message  

I will have to be patient and see if they come up with a part number or service buletin if the fix works. 

I just spoke to an other RS owner here and we both went to Audi ask for a fix but there is still nothing ... Being so close to Germany it is very annoying that they agree to do stuff on US cars and nothing here. Apparently even the UK doesn't have this fix yet. 

JBBJ


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

canuckttrs said:


> I was actually thinking about this as well because my dealer is pretty helpless so far. What pads do you have? tia
> 
> There are a bunch of STI specific pads out there. These look interesting for $60 bucks a pair. Not sure how well they perform compared to oem though.


 I have stock pads, but you can order just the stock brake shims for the Subaru STi, which is what I did (and have sitting in a sealed package in my garage). 

I've haven't tried these, but for $15 they may be worth a try (they're aftermarket shims for the Subaru STi, which again share the same pad size as the TT-RS, so in theory they should fit): http://www.girodisc.com/Girodisc-Front-Pad-Shims-for-Subaru-STi_p_5938.html


----------



## JBBJ (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot Marty, 

I will try those and report back  

:thumbup:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Any update to the longevity of the shim fix? I'm 2000 miles in and brakes still squeak to high heaven. I haven't talked to the dealer about the shims yet, didn't want to waste their time if they didn't last.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

LynxFX said:


> Any update to the longevity of the shim fix? I'm 2000 miles in and brakes still squeak to high heaven. I haven't talked to the dealer about the shims yet, didn't want to waste their time if they didn't last.


I haven't heard a single squeak since the shims were installed. Get 'er done!


----------



## aaronr (Mar 19, 2004)

1000 miles here since the shims were installed, not a squeak. Awesome!


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

Same here, 750...and not a peep.

BTW, had to pressure the service manager to call Audi...they did it in a day


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i had squeaky brakes too, but now a year later it went away on its own, haven't made a sound in months

i had one autox event things got super hot maybe that helped haha


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

i just changed the pads, no more squeaky.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

*could be of interest...*

http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=12518

saw this from the fellas across the pond


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

that is very interesting because mine is at the dealer right now and they told me it is something i will just have to live with and it is normal in high performance brakes


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I was just told the same thing yesterday, that it was normal


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

There was a recall for squeaky brakes in germany announced yesterday. Link is on another brakje thread somewhere


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Yep I have the squeaky (howling) brake bug too. It's fricken loud. My car used to make a small peep from time to time, but now it sounds like a bus coming to a stop.

I see some dudes got the fix from Stevens Creek Audi. Has anyone gotten the fix at Carlsen Audi? They're usually my preferred dealer since they're so close.

Also has anyone tracked their cars with the shims? Could those deform or melt or anything under heavy usage?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Mines in at Audi at the moment,trying to cure a brake wobble,even though I have ceramics fitted.
The dealer also tried to get the new brake caliper/pad and ESP software upgrade,but was told there is no chance to get the parts until March/April


----------



## sajonf (Dec 6, 2012)

Marty said:


> I have stock pads, but you can order just the stock brake shims for the Subaru STi, which is what I did (and have sitting in a sealed package in my garage).
> 
> I've haven't tried these, but for $15 they may be worth a try (they're aftermarket shims for the Subaru STi, which again share the same pad size as the TT-RS, so in theory they should fit): http://www.girodisc.com/Girodisc-Front-Pad-Shims-for-Subaru-STi_p_5938.html


 Did you (or anyone else) ever install the Subaru shims? Just looking for verification that they fit and fix the issue before purchasing. My dealer is worthless and won't even acknowledge the problem. I am fed up with hearing the sound of a city bus stopping every time I come to a stop. I saw that Audi Germany had indicated a fix in March or April but I can't deal with this until then, and that assumes Audi USA will even acknowledge. TIA


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

sajonf said:


> Did you (or anyone else) ever install the Subaru shims? Just looking for verification that they fit and fix the issue before purchasing. My dealer is worthless and won't even acknowledge the problem. I am fed up with hearing the sound of a city bus stopping every time I come to a stop. I saw that Audi Germany had indicated a fix in March or April but I can't deal with this until then, and that assumes Audi USA will even acknowledge. TIA


 My dealer swapped in the official Audi shims, so I still have brand new Subaru shims on hand. They're yours if you want them if you pay for shipping. Just PM me and we can work it out. While I believe they will fit without issue, use them at your own risk of course. 

Alternatively, maybe you could communicate with the folks at Stevens Creek Audi who could then talk to your dealer to educate them on the fix.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Where's the base model and TTS love? We have squealing brakes too. It annoys the hell out of me. 

Just the other day, someone suggested I get my brake pads changed because the wear bars are actuating. I tried to explain that the noise is normal. He replied that I was merely a "rich dork", and ended with "good luck with that". I wanted to shove my car keys through his eye sockets and scrape the brain remnents off the back of his skull.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yep, my TTS brakes squeel like a pig.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Took my car to the other loccal audi dealership who heard the brakes squeal aand said they would check with Audi because he was aware there was something with brakes. (also told me since it was cold outside they would squeak more). Mentioned that Ihad seen othe poeople had gotten shims. 
Picked up car and advisor told me they cleaned the glazing off or something lke that. At second stop sign out of dealership they were loud and squeasling. Looked at work order and it says no work performed on brakes. 
From what i understand a service tech logs any and all work done on a car so the dealership isnt working for free. If they did anything other than inspect the brakes it would have been on the work order. 
Can anyone confirm or correct me on this because I am losing my patience with advisors telling me things that were supposdly done but never show on a work order. Do service advisors have any tech background because I have heard some pretty creative stories.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Save yourself the headaches and just change the pads yourself for $40. My time is valuable and I cannot spend countless hours negotiating with these guys over an easy diy issue.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Got a call from Audi Customer Experience Center. I had mentioned on my Audi survey that the brakes squeaked and it looks like they really do read those. She said that they have different pads they can install that will get rid of the squeaking and are sending them to my dealer. I don't have the part number but I'll try to get it when they arrive.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll be heading in soon for the 15k service. I'll let you know what they say about the brakes.


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

I just installed some ceramic Posi Quiet pads today, and so far so good. These are the same ones that Canuck installed. My brakes made all kinds of noise with the stock pads and my Pagid Blue RS pads (track set so obviously noisy). The posi quiets cost something like $40 and swapping the pads is very easy to do on these calipers.

They do not have quite the same initial bite as the stock set, but they seem adequate for street use. I highly doubt they would hold up to much track use, but neither could the stock pads.

Anyways, I thought I would pass along my experience so far with these pads. Look for another post in a few weeks after a few hundred miles.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree. Just a bit less bite than stock but perfectly fine for DD use. Still quiet as mice for me after hundreds of km. Best mod so far.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

canuckttrs said:


> Just as an FYI, i spoke with Vin? at Stevens Creek Audi who was very pleasant and helpful. He told me this fix is done on a case by case basis and it has to be documented that the sound is only coming from the front under low speed braking conditions. They then submit a "TAC"? report to Audi Technical services or something like that and then it gets looked at on an individual basis.
> 
> Talked to my local dealer about this and i'll see where it goes but they definitely seem unfamiliar with this process. Stevens creek is a pretty big dealer so they see a lot of cars and likely have more experience than most others out there.
> 
> I'll update if i have any more news later.


I just received a call from Audi Customer Care.

They said that Audi is now deploying replacement brake pads as a solution for excessive brake noise. They said this is the final solution, and that it replaces the brake shim interim solution installed previously.

It looks like I'll get these new pads installed next Thursday.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a TSB or campaign number for the new formula brake pads? Not sure if that is the correct Audi Service terminology, but anything to save me some hassle at the dealer would be great. Where I live, it isn't cold enough now during the day for the squeal, but one the colder nights it is pretty ridiculous. It would be one thing if they were 'track ready', but replacing pads and even rotors are the first mods done to track drive TT-RS models.

I am at my local Audi dealer now... They found a TSB, but it still states that a solution is pending, so the info on newly released brake pads hasn't been pushed out to the dealers yet.


----------



## rm4getit (Feb 20, 2013)

Audi replaced my brake pads a few days ago and I'm happy to report that I quit squealing and so did my brakes. Interesting, I'm not sure what they replaced them with as the dealer wouldn't say much. My car is a used as a DD and so far I'm very happy with the recall. Audi Cares may be the way to go until the word gets out to the dealers.


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

I took my TT-RS into Carlsen Audi today for it's 5K service and the brake issue. I reproduced the high pitch squealing noise at low speeds for their service tech who was shocked at how loud they are. They called me back saying there is an Audi TSB on the issue which says, "Audi is aware of the problem but there is no fix yet". 










Does anyone have a service contact at another Bay Area dealer I can work with who knows WTF is going on?

Thanks!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

OldKenzo said:


> They called me back saying there is an Audi TSB on the issue which says, "Audi is aware of the problem but there is no fix yet".


 That's a bunch of bull. There is a fix, new pads. There was an interim fix as well, the shims. I just called today from my dealer that said my new brake pads came in. It was Audi Customer Care that put in the order after I filled out a survey. I didn't even make a formal complaint. 

Put some more pressure on your dealer.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

My car is at the dealership right now. Other stuff and brakes(4th time). Was told today that they can call Audi for customers that repeatedly complain about brake squeal and Audi will send a different set of pads. This was aftere i had been told several other different stories even though they had already done this for someone else. The new pads are not going to grab as hard as the ones on it now, they are softer. So the choices are softer pads or squealiing. But there is a choice. If dealer is telling you otherwise telll them to call and Audi will send the pads to the dealer.
Not sure how much softer the brakes are but thinking about it because the squeal is almost painful at times:banghead:


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

For those of us that are having issues getting Audi to send us new pads, can you PLEASE tell us who your contact was at Audi Customer Care?

No offense, but just saying "contact Audi Customer Care" does not help many of us because we have and are still getting the run around. There are obviously some there that know how to help us and some that do not.

For my example, I created a complaint with Audi customer care and I got a call back today. All she told me was that she could contact the dealer and prompt them to maybe replace the pads but it would be with the same pads I already have. Which of course will not fix the situation. 

I talked to her about what I am reading on the forums and all she said was that she has not heard of any solution (i.e. different pads) and all she could do was talk to the dealer.

For those of you that have received help and new pads, it would help the rest of us out GREATLY if you could provide the contact information of who you talked to.

Thanks


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Maria - Audi Customer Experience Center (I'm not positive her name was Maria. But that is her extension)
877-354-2834 x43391
M-F 10:30a - 7PM EST

I get my new pads installed tomorrow.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

LynxFX said:


> Maria - Audi Customer Experience Center (I'm not positive her name was Maria. But that is her extension)
> 877-354-2834 x43391
> M-F 10:30a - 7PM EST
> 
> I get my new pads installed tomorrow.



Awesome info! Thank you very much!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

That's weird that it went to someone else. Sorry, I don't have a reference number. I'll see if there is anything on the work order tomorrow.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

No need. I have modified my post. 

You were actually dead on. Not only is it Maria but she is also the specialist in the TTRS brake squeal issue. 

It went to another person because she was on the phone. Also the reason my original person could not help me was because she was an "email customer service"

The person I talked to on the phone said that my case will now be transferred to Maria. 

So there you have it everyone, contact Maria with the above contact info if you would like to move forward with the newer pads.

Thanks again!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Great news! I should also say that Maria reached out to me first after my response in a survey, so great customer service from Audi on that one.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

sorry , mine was handled by the dealership


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Actually this is getting hip deep in the BS. I was told the pads were going to be at the delaership yesterdfay(they were expecting them anytime). Today after not hearing from them all day I stopped by to see what was happening. 
I was told that even though thtye thought the pads were on the way, they found out that they werent sent and the reason(this is the good part) is the custromer has to call and complain not the service dept(who has to verify the squeal after the 4th complaint) Keep in mind I already had an open case with Audi and the brakes were part of it and the dealership(whoo has had the car 10 days now) did not call me to tell me I needed to contact Audi. I had to go there and find this out at 4:30 pm when the people I need to talk to at audi central already left.
So now i am a trained dog jumping through the Audi rings to get my brake pads for a issue that Audi is aware of and wont dfo anythig until you complain "repeatedly".
Now think about all the people who own cars that dont go on forums and find out that the problems they were told are normal are actually problems but since they accewpt the first answer from the dealer they drive around in cars that are operating at less than 100%. If they complain the right number of times then they get the fix, otherwise theyu are just **** out of luck. What a way to run a buisiness. Super double secret repairs for those that know the secret handshake.
What this tells me is that anytime there is something wrong and the dealer says it is normal that I should not beleive it and I should take the car back to them several more times to get it fixed(wasting my time and theirs in the process)


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that Quisp. Give Maria (info above) a call and see if she can expedite your fix. Mine are being installed as I type. The dealership was kept completely out of it other than being shipped the brake pads directly. Even gave me a loaner for the day.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I will defintely give her a call. The screwed up thing is that the delaership told me on Friday they had contacted Auid and that they were being sent Monday. Then monday afternoon they told me thaey shoujld be in the delivery. Then tuesday dont hear a thing until I go down there at 4:30 then they tell me I have to call. If I would not have gone down there i would still be waiting. Thats 4 or 5 days wasted. 
Not sure if anyone else is getting this but whenever the car goes in for something they always tell me the same thing "dont work on many of these so it is hard to say if this isnt really just normal" Or they have to go find another one somewhere to start up and see if it sounds the same. I realize it is a limited run car but Audi should have given more training or something. I dont blame the delaerhsip techs they are trying but it isnt getting the problems diagnosed and fixed and I am getting frustrated.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Got the new brakes installed and no more squeaking. Still bites pretty hard. Tech mentioned that the brakes that were on originally were extremely aggressive. 

Quisp, I dropped the car off in the morning and had to wait until the very end of day to pick it up because they had to wait for a tech that knew about TT-RS, so I agree that is a bit of a problem.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Quisp, I dropped the car off in the morning and had to wait until the very end of day to pick it up because they had to wait for a tech that knew about TT-RS, so I agree that is a bit of a problem.


That's funny because i know almost nothing about car repair and i replaced my pads in an hour flat. :beer:


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

I called our BFF Maria on Tuesday and mentioned that I was fully aware that she could get me new brake pads for my TT-RS. My guess is that this IS NOT an official recall/fix from Audi YET, and it is being looked at on a case-by-case basis. She would not confirm that I would get the pads until it was fully investigated. Since I have a dealer visit/complaint, and now this complaint with AoA, I would be very surprised if I didn't get a call in a few days saying that they were getting me new pads.

To be honest if they do ship them to my dealer, I might tell them to hold onto them for a bit until I really kill these stock pads. The squeaking doesn't really bother me all that much and with warmer weather coming the car does it less frequently. Would be nice to get brand new dealer installed pads at 40k miles


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> That's funny because i know almost nothing about car repair and i replaced my pads in an hour flat. :beer:


Yeah you got me? Sounded like they only let certain techs work on it as well as the R8 no matter how trivial the problem.


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

bsmack said:


> I called our BFF Maria on Tuesday and mentioned that I was fully aware that she could get me new brake pads for my TT-RS. My guess is that this IS NOT an official recall/fix from Audi YET, and it is being looked at on a case-by-case basis. She would not confirm that I would get the pads until it was fully investigated. Since I have a dealer visit/complaint, and now this complaint with AoA, I would be very surprised if I didn't get a call in a few days saying that they were getting me new pads.
> 
> To be honest if they do ship them to my dealer, I might tell them to hold onto them for a bit until I really kill these stock pads. The squeaking doesn't really bother me all that much and with warmer weather coming the car does it less frequently. Would be nice to get brand new dealer installed pads at 40k miles


I too just got a voicemail from Maria at Audi Customer Care. I had been working with "Anna" but she's had no update since I filed the ticket a week ago (130120778). I'll circle back when I hear more.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I know that with the R8 there are only certain techs that can work on them. Only 2 of them in Arizona. Not sure about the TTRS. 

It seems that Maria is going to be busy now that we know who to talk to. I just hope that this happens soon, car has been at dealer 11 days. Dont like the A4 I have that much. Nice ride but not my car. Need an R8 loaner or RS5 then i wouldnt mind.

Update:
Spoke to Maria and they have a short supply of the brake pads so I am on a list and when they come in she will call me. Could be a couple of weeks I was told.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

anyone can work on the ttrs its not that special lol


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, it seems like not everyone can diagnose it or figure out problems when it has them


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

has anyone else tried contacting Maria? I just spoke with her and all I got was more run around from her. "It is a top priority. Audi is aware of the problem and they are working to get a fix available." She did give me a case number and tell me she will call me as soon as she has an update.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, I talked to her thursday and was told I was a priority and that audi is aware and is working oni t but there is a shortage of brake pads but I am on a list and as soon as they ship to the dealer she will get back to me. I asked if she was talking days or ? She said it could be a coupple of weeks. Car has been at dealer for 15 days so i am going to pick it up and when they come in I will take it back then.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I've driven with these new brakes for a week now and no squeaking. They feel nearly as grippy. I haven't done any really spirited driving yet so I don't know how much they fade but so far I'm satisfied.


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> I've driven with these new brakes for a week now and no squeaking. They feel nearly as grippy. I haven't done any really spirited driving yet so I don't know how much they fade but so far I'm satisfied.


Great news!! I'm still waiting for the parts according to Audi Care :/


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Had the car in for the 15k service and asked about the brakes. SA said my brakes...pads and rotors...will likely need to be replaced soon! You gotta be kidding me! I asked him about the new pads to fix the brake squeal and he said that is still not a fix to the problem. What is up with all the misinformation within Audi? 

Here is how I see it...the brakes are a known issue regarding the squealing...bedding helps for a period of time but the squeal will return...repeated bedding to quiet the squeal leads to premature rotor and pad failure...owner is stuck with bill for $622 for pads with sensors, $490 for rotors and 2 hours labor totaling $1350! Infuriating situation and after paying for this, you get another set of brakes WITH THE SAME PROBLEM! Burning through brakes in 15k is totally not cool in my book.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Us lowly TT and TTS drivers have been having the same issue with squeeling brakes for far longer than you RS drivers have and we get absolutely no love whatsoever from our dealers or from Audi on this issue. All I get from the dealer is "Well, good brakes squeel when they're cold". Every time this thread gets bumped it reminds me of how little attention Audi has given to this issue. 

I seldom ever hear another car making these noises, especially not a new car from a luxury brand. My car sounds like an old school bus when I pull up to a stop. Squeeling brakes are not to be expected from a luxury brand no matter the weather or the model of car you chose at the lot.

But then, when the weather warms up above 35 or so, I completely forget the issue. I cheris my car more than my home, and that's admittedly a bit weird.:heart:


----------



## djKianoosh! (Mar 11, 2013)

MoreGooderTT said:


> ... I cheris my car more than my home, and that's admittedly a bit weird.:heart:


You got company here :wave:


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Maria told me my brakes would be at my dealership in 1-2 weeks! As I didn't mind the squealing in the first place I'm not in a rush to put them in since my pads still have a little bit of life in them.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Has anyone explored/confirmed if the replacement *quiet* brakes are of reduced quality on the track? Judging by previous brake pad experience, the more aggressive/sporty compounds make more noise when cold.

My concern is that if you complain about the noise you may get a product with different performance characteristics. I know a few TT-RS guys that run stock brakes including myself, and they're wonderful at the track.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

fjork_duf said:


> Has anyone explored/confirmed if the replacement *quiet* brakes are of reduced quality on the track? Judging by previous brake pad experience, the more aggressive/sporty compounds make more noise when cold.
> 
> My concern is that if you complain about the noise you may get a product with different performance characteristics. I know a few TT-RS guys that run stock brakes including myself, and they're wonderful at the track.


I'm definitely concerned about that... my brakes went from squealing like a banshee at every stop to dead silent with the shim fix. But I'll be getting the rev'd pads swapped in this week, so I'll report back on any street-level differences.

On a side note to Black Beauty: I had both my rotors and pads replaced under warranty at about 5k miles due to the noise issue as a first attempt at a fix. They only stayed quiet for 1k miles.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

of course the brakes squeal for a reason, do normal cars' brakes squeal? no because they have inferior brakes, ok i know the ttrs brakes are a bit cheaped out (rotors and calipers and sti pads) but still they are alright for most spirited driving

we have an s4 that had the brake recall done for squealing, the pedal got much softer....


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Got the call from Maria(if you are reading this, Thanks Maria!) My brakes are on the way. One thing down for now. Looking forward to not having a fanfare wheni hit the brakes.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> of course the brakes squeal for a reason, do normal cars' brakes squeal? no because they have inferior brakes, ok i know the ttrs brakes are a bit cheaped out (rotors and calipers and sti pads) but still they are alright for most spirited driving
> 
> we have an s4 that had the brake recall done for squealing, the pedal got much softer....


"Good brakes squeel". Baloney. There are ways to dampen the high frequency vibration caused by the interaction between pad and rotor. Good brakes aren't, by definition, noisy. Audi just doesn't want to spend the money and time to fix the issue for ALL of cars. Fine. They could at least offer me a fix during my next service for a reasonable price. And no, it won't require that they put in inferior components.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

From what someone else had posted it looks like a similar pad with some type of backing material on it. Perhaps that material cuts the high frequency sound by reducing the vibration or absorbing some of it


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

So let me get this straight.......

You guys bought a High Performance limited edition car that has 14.6in brakes with slotted and drilled rotors and rear brakes that are larger than most cars front brakes.

And then the brakes squeek?? Is that about right?..........hmmm has anyone ever been to a race track or an autocross or any place that has car with big brakes that need to worked to work properly.

Yeah my brakes squeek, when I roll up to a stop sign or light at 1-2 mph.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Not4show said:


> So let me get this straight.......
> 
> You guys bought a High Performance limited edition car that has 14.6in brakes with slotted and drilled rotors and rear brakes that are larger than most cars front brakes.
> 
> ...


The best stock brakes I have ever had was on my old 08' M3. Those brakes stopped on a dime, had the original rotor and pads when I got rid of it (33k miles), and they didn't make a peep in all of those 33k miles. 

Porsche brakes don't make noise either. 

The technology is out there for both high performance and quietness in pads/rotors. It's not a foreign concept. 

Just saying


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

TRZ06 said:


> The best stock brakes I have ever had was on my old 08' M3. Those brakes stopped on a dime, had the original rotor and pads when I got rid of it (33k miles), and they didn't make a peep in all of those 33k miles.
> 
> Porsche brakes don't make noise either.
> 
> ...


I *completely* agree! My '08 M3 had awesome brakes and never a squeak out of them. I do not buy Audi's BS about, "Well, these are high performance pads". Please.

In any case, my new Audi Care-issued pads arrive at the dealer on Monday. I'll report back.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Not4Show,

Most people won't be taking their TT-RS to the track or enter an auto cross. The original brakes are just overkill for 95% of us and the squeaking is/was a bit more than an annoyance. I've been extremely happy with Audi's replacements and I've had no problem stopping with them from triple digits. Good brakes don't have to squeak.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

For the M3 guys, that car does/ did not stop better than the RS does. Its ok, but kinda of a pig and squirrely under hard braking, especially if there is any chop.

Actually my Chipped 08 335i brakes squeeked originally too. But cleared up after a couple thousand miles. But thats just a daily driver and brakes were finally done at 90k miles.

2003 Carrera brakes squealed worse and did until the car was sold in 2010, but my 04' R32 was smooth as butter.

I actually think these brakes are overkill for 98% of the drivers out there, and those guys need to switch brake pad compound, because they are a bit light in the foot on the brakes, pads and rotors weren't bedded right originally.

These are massive front brakes, the problems is the calipers need a couple more pistons in them to run an agressive compound without perstering those with sensitive ears.


Its all in good fun guys don't be offended.....I'll be here until the lights go out.:thumbup:


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

OldKenzo said:


> I *completely* agree! My '08 M3 had awesome brakes and never a squeak out of them. I do not buy Audi's BS about, "Well, these are high performance pads". Please.
> 
> In any case, my new Audi Care-issued pads arrive at the dealer on Monday. I'll report back.


What dealer are you using?


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

"I actually think these brakes are overkill for 98% of the drivers out there, and those guys need to switch brake pad compound, because they are a bit light in the foot on the brakes, pads and rotors weren't bedded right originally." 

I agree with that. 

Mine squeaked at first but I followed the Brembo bedding procedure immediately, religiously, at 2 AM on my local freeway. Thousands of miles now with no squeaks. If you haven't bedded or you did a half-assed job, that is your problem. Autoxing or tracking the car is not even close to bedding them. 

If you have followed the correct bedding procedure and still have squeal, than your complaint is legitimate.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

OldKenzo said:


> I *completely* agree! My '08 M3 had awesome brakes and never a squeak out of them. I do not buy Audi's BS about, "Well, these are high performance pads". Please.
> 
> In any case, my new Audi Care-issued pads arrive at the dealer on Monday. I'll report back.


 ditto here, my "old" E92M3 braked better than the TTRS and they didn't make one peep... ever.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Koa1 said:


> "I actually think these brakes are overkill for 98% of the drivers out there, and those guys need to switch brake pad compound, because they are a bit light in the foot on the brakes, pads and rotors weren't bedded right originally."
> 
> I agree with that.
> 
> ...


 I bedded my brakes properly multiple times, and squeal stopped but always returned within 1000 miles. 

FYI, at about 15k of miles on my rotors, they are almost at the wear limit and I'm paying to have them replaced at the same time as the new pads.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Koa1 said:


> "I actually think these brakes are overkill for 98% of the drivers out there, and those guys need to switch brake pad compound, because they are a bit light in the foot on the brakes, pads and rotors weren't bedded right originally."
> 
> I agree with that.
> 
> ...


 My comment on Track and AX cars havin squeeky brakes was just for that, its pretty common, 

As far as bedding the brakes, I really don't think alot of people have done it. Most people who drive cars (BmwAudi/Porsche owners) with above average brakes don't really know what bedding brakes is. There is such a huge surface area on these brakes (14.6in rotors) that if the pads and rotors aren't mated, its just gonna suck on the ears. 



For the M3 owners, Lets take our cars to about 120 on a "closed road" and see who stops quicker and in a straight line. Yes the M3 stops nice.........but.....I would out break M3's in my R32 and it had measly 13in rotors and 225/40 18's


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Not4show said:


> My comment on Track and AX cars havin squeeky brakes was just for that, its pretty common,
> 
> As far as bedding the brakes, I really don't think alot of people have done it. Most people who drive cars (BmwAudi/Porsche owners) with above average brakes don't really know what bedding brakes is. There is such a huge surface area on these brakes (14.6in rotors) that if the pads and rotors aren't mated, its just gonna suck on the ears.
> 
> ...


 if you never owned an m3, you wouldn't know


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

You guys can continue to fight for non squeaky brakes. 

I'm installing some much louder noisier ones this weekend! 
OLD SCHOOLBUS SOUND FTW!


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

*front pad fix installed*

Stopped at dealer on Weds and new front pads were there. Installed and no squeaking after about 100 miles. Definitely not as grippy. I would say they are about 80% of original pads. Not sure about dust yet. 

Definitely prefer the original pads, but the squealing was really annoying. I guess I will replace them with something to use when at HPDE events, then put back for daily driving and winter.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

This is a from a few months ago but apparently there were more than just a few people unhappy with the squeal. I dont think they would do this if it was normal.. I guess Audi decided to handle it differently in the states by doing it case by case rather than notifying all the owners. Saves them money. The annying thing is that instead of letting you know the first time you bring it in for brakes, they tell you that it is normal and then after the third time they tell you about the other pads.



http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/...bietet-kostenlosen-bremsentausch-6392557.html

Traanslation:

*Brake problems Audi TT RS and RS3: Audi offers free brake replacement*


Audi responded to technical problems with the brakes on the top models Audi RS3 and Audi TT RS and offers a free brake replacement on a modified brake system. 

After customers complain loud squeal and high wear and tear for one and a half years about delayed braking in the wet, smooth, has redesigned the manufacturer the brake system of both models. Stephan Reil, head of development of Quattro GmbH in Neckarsulm, Germany, where RS3 and TT RS, and Florian Heuberger, Manager service technology at Audi, announced in _auto motor und sport_ indicating that the holder of the affected vehicles free of charge replace the brakes can. Up to 5,700 models of the RS3 from model year 2011 are affected and 6,100 TT RS model year 2010.



















*Replacement part availability from March*"All customers will help - free of charge," assured Quattro Manager Radu to _auto motor und sport_. Modified Audi has the brake caliper and the pads to eliminate occur most frequently and mainly at low speeds squeaking noise when decelerating. Delayed braking in the wet Audi wants to get a software update in the handle. "An employed since June and aufspielbares in the service ESP update increases the frequency which after switching on the windscreen wiper brake pads always slightly lays on the discs, to roust splash", Quattro-development chef Reil said. To reduce the thermal load of the RS3 brake saves since June 2012 right installed a permeable pinhole in the front apron, which is also can be retrofitted.
In the series, the changes are applied also in the coming weeks. However, the Exchange in the workshops could be "depending on the availability of parts, at least until the end of March or even longer range", Hammond estimates. Audi, however, sees no need for action in the wear. "According to our specifications, the brake pads keep well 30,000 kilometers, the disks reach the double mileage - appropriate treatment provided."
For individual questions on the conversion (workshops, appointments) Audi has switched a service hotline number 0800 / 02834664


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm headed to my dealership now to take them out again to enjoy my 18wheeler brake "squeal" and the delightful grinding sound they've been making since the last "fix." And yes, brakes were bedded in correctly when car was picked up. Brakes have been loud on and off for the past year but the grinding is a recent occurrence. Just reaching 9k.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> You guys can continue to fight for non squeaky brakes.
> 
> I'm installing some much louder noisier ones this weekend!
> OLD SCHOOLBUS SOUND FTW!


 squeaks and wot hesitation, you've got it all baby!! :beer:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

the squeal is nothing, some people get a vibration issue which i'm starting to notice myself, something about the hubs expanding... f*ck the noise 

the brakes look big, thats about it, the rotors are cheap by being bi-directional, calipers are small, 4 pots with subaru brake pads lol gay 

if they made a ceramic option i would have paid 10k to get that, i looked at retrofitting however its too much work, some have done it though...


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

canuckttrs said:


> squeaks and wot hesitation, you've got it all baby!! :beer:


 Welcome to the club...:laugh:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> Welcome to the club...:laugh:


 almost but not quite. changed out the pads myself and have enjoyed silence ever since  

the hesitation is another story, diligently working on a solution however.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

canuckttrs said:


> if you never owned an m3, you wouldn't know


 

Thats kinda funny, considering I've driven on a track of some sort about every performance BMW/Audi released in the last 30 years. 

Yes that includes M3's, you don't have to 'Own" a car to have driven it in a performance situation. So if you have so many complaints about the RS I recommend you go back to your all empowering M3 and hope your area north of the border isn't a snow filled one.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Not4show said:


> Thats kinda funny, considering I've driven on a track of some sort about every performance BMW/Audi released in the last 30 years.
> 
> Yes that includes M3's, you don't have to 'Own" a car to have driven it in a performance situation. So if you have so many complaints about the RS I recommend you go back to your all empowering M3 and hope your area north of the border isn't a snow filled one.


 so testy...and yes you can't really know a car unless you live with it day in and day out. and you think not liking squeaky brakes is a lot of complaints then you definitely have different ideas about what constitutes many. lol. just because i now have a TTRS doesn't mean i think everything about it is heaven and perfect no-matter what. that's the typical attitude i saw in the bimmer crowd. u frequent m3post a lot? :laugh:


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

canuckttrs said:


> so testy...and yes you can't really know a car unless you live with it day in and day out. and you think not liking squeaky brakes is a lot of complaints then you definitely have different ideas about what constitutes many. lol. just because i now have a TTRS doesn't mean i think everything about it is heaven and perfect no-matter what. that's the typical attitude i saw in the bimmer crowd. u frequent m3post a lot? :laugh:


 Well I don't think you have to own a car. I have a friends list that has quite the selection of cars, and have spent countless hours on road trips, fun runs, event trips, track trips, autocross days. I know cars. 

As far as the brakes goes, I just like busting peoples chops on this. I personally don't care because my squeek at very low speed with very light pedal. I iimagine there are plenty of folks who bought this car as a status symbol and never intend to flog the car or push it to its limits. So to complain about the brakes is fine, but its fun to mess with those that do. 

Audi needed to use a 6 piston caliper instead of the 4 puck and it would have greatly decreased the squeek others get. 

I own a 6.0 ford diesel excursion as well, if you know anything about those, then you know that I understand what ALOT of compaints about a vehicel is. 

EGR/TURBO/Coolant reservoir/fuel injectors/oil cooler/egr cooler/alternator.......... 

Then my 7.3 PSD 250k miles and all i do to that truck is change the oil 


SO all in all I'm just a car guy in general, doesn't matter where its made or who is driving it. I can sit and B.S about cars all day long. I just have fun with it, and don't take any of it to seriously. As far M3Post........sorry not my hangout lol. But hey, I have all the RS folks to harass now, so I'm good.:thumbup:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Not4show said:


> Well I don't think you have to own a car. I have a friends list that has quite the selection of cars, and have spent countless hours on road trips, fun runs, event trips, track trips, autocross days. I know cars.
> 
> As far as the brakes goes, I just like busting peoples chops on this. I personally don't care because my squeek at very low speed with very light pedal. I iimagine there are plenty of folks who bought this car as a status symbol and never intend to flog the car or push it to its limits. So to complain about the brakes is fine, but its fun to mess with those that do.
> 
> ...


 6.0 Ford Diesel... You have my deepest sympathies! 

Ford took quite a while to make a decent HD diesel pickup engine after they dropped the International sourced 7.3L DI engines. I had a 97 Ford F250 7.3L, which I still miss... Now that they have all of the emissions regulations on diesel engines, they just aren't the same. EGR, cats, exhaust after treatment, etc have taken out all of the fun 

Anyway, back to Audis now


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

my ttrs brakes squeaked in the beginning when semi warm on cold days, if the brakes were cold or hot no squeak 

since then i have done a proper autox event things got super hot, that was 8 months ago, i have not heard one squeal since then 

i do not plan on doing the recall if they are only replacing the pads, i rather have a firm pedal


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

For some of us that do not have the luxury of driving every BMW/Audi made in the last 30 years on various tracks throughout the country or having the TT RS as our weekend toy with a seond vehicle to use as our daily driver teh brake squeal can get very irritating sitting in traffic on a commute to work. No better way to start or finish the workday than llistewning to the relaxing tones off brakes squealing as you creep in traffic.
And I know that I should be worshipping you floogger and pusher of limits but it is hard to when you are so condescending and full of yourself. Believe it or not, even people such as myself, a person who doesnt track their car but still enjoys spirited driving whenever possible, still can appreciate a nice car but as this is my only car I do not sit back and accept the problems it may have with a devil may care attitude. I have 2 expectations when i buy a car. That it will perform the way I was told it would and the way it did when i got it(taking into account the age of the vehicle, i dont expect it will perform like new 5 years later, but at least one or two), and when it doesnt, I expect the manufacturer to do what is necessary to make it perform as it should as per the warranty, without me having to jump through hoops, play games, decipher ancient codes or make weekly trips to the dealership to debate what is normal and what is not. ( I drive the car every day, IU notice when something is different from one day to the next as most car owners do. The service dept barely works on these cars be ause there are so few.) That is not unreasonable when you pay the amount o f money a car costs. 
I do not think it is wrong to hold a company accountable for something that is a problem. Because some people dont feel it is a problem does not mean it is not. You said you are familiar with BMW, then you know about the infamous 29.2 progman and turbo lag. For months owners would state their compaints online and then the flogger and pusher of limits would say that it is normal and stop whining becasue you dont lknow what your talking about. Then BMW admitted what they had done. The floggers and pushers were pretty quiet. Just because something does not bother you or does not happenw ith your car does not mean sh*t to me, so why does it make a difference to you if it is something I choose not to ignore or live with? 
You enjoy messing with those who feel that way? wow thats a good time! Cant wait till i become a flogger anbd pusher of limits so i csan harass people insteaad of offering help or good advice when they are looking for it. Seems llike a waste too because if you have all that experience with all those cars then you probably do have a lot of good advice but I wouldnt be able to hear it allthw ay down here in the cheap seats.
There are a lot fo good people on these forums. They offer advice and try to help, then there are people who just like to mess with people and feel good about it. We are all here because we enjoy cars and driving, why cant that be enough.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Quisp said:


> For some of us that do not have the luxury of driving every BMW/Audi made in the last 30 years on various tracks throughout the country or having the TT RS as our weekend toy with a seond vehicle to use as our daily driver teh brake squeal can get very irritating sitting in traffic on a commute to work.


 I've got a 5 mile commute, all city streets, often not about 45mph/4500rpm and mine don't squeal.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Quisp said:


> For some of us that do not have the luxury of driving every BMW/Audi made in the last 30 years on various tracks throughout the country or having the TT RS as our weekend toy with a seond vehicle to use as our daily driver teh brake squeal can get very irritating sitting in traffic on a commute to work. No better way to start or finish the workday than llistewning to the relaxing tones off brakes squealing as you creep in traffic.
> And I know that I should be worshipping you floogger and pusher of limits but it is hard to when you are so condescending and full of yourself. Believe it or not, even people such as myself, a person who doesnt track their car but still enjoys spirited driving whenever possible, still can appreciate a nice car but as this is my only car I do not sit back and accept the problems it may have with a devil may care attitude. I have 2 expectations when i buy a car. That it will perform the way I was told it would and the way it did when i got it(taking into account the age of the vehicle, i dont expect it will perform like new 5 years later, but at least one or two), and when it doesnt, I expect the manufacturer to do what is necessary to make it perform as it should as per the warranty, without me having to jump through hoops, play games, decipher ancient codes or make weekly trips to the dealership to debate what is normal and what is not. ( I drive the car every day, IU notice when something is different from one day to the next as most car owners do. The service dept barely works on these cars be ause there are so few.) That is not unreasonable when you pay the amount o f money a car costs.
> I do not think it is wrong to hold a company accountable for something that is a problem. Because some people dont feel it is a problem does not mean it is not. You said you are familiar with BMW, then you know about the infamous 29.2 progman and turbo lag. For months owners would state their compaints online and then the flogger and pusher of limits would say that it is normal and stop whining becasue you dont lknow what your talking about. Then BMW admitted what they had done. The floggers and pushers were pretty quiet. Just because something does not bother you or does not happenw ith your car does not mean sh*t to me, so why does it make a difference to you if it is something I choose not to ignore or live with?
> You enjoy messing with those who feel that way? wow thats a good time! Cant wait till i become a flogger anbd pusher of limits so i csan harass people insteaad of offering help or good advice when they are looking for it. Seems llike a waste too because if you have all that experience with all those cars then you probably do have a lot of good advice but I wouldnt be able to hear it allthw ay down here in the cheap seats.
> There are a lot fo good people on these forums. They offer advice and try to help, then there are people who just like to mess with people and feel good about it. We are all here because we enjoy cars and driving, why cant that be enough.


 Indeed, well put. For those that can't empathize or are jerk offs I would happily trade them my brakes so they can enjoy the lovely sounds of a dump truck morning noon and night.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

Quisp said:


> For some of us that do not have the luxury of driving every BMW/Audi made in the last 30 years on various tracks throughout the country or having the TT RS as our weekend toy with a seond vehicle to use as our daily driver teh brake squeal can get very irritating sitting in traffic on a commute to work. No better way to start or finish the workday than llistewning to the relaxing tones off brakes squealing as you creep in traffic.
> And I know that I should be worshipping you floogger and pusher of limits but it is hard to when you are so condescending and full of yourself. Believe it or not, even people such as myself, a person who doesnt track their car but still enjoys spirited driving whenever possible, still can appreciate a nice car but as this is my only car I do not sit back and accept the problems it may have with a devil may care attitude. I have 2 expectations when i buy a car. That it will perform the way I was told it would and the way it did when i got it(taking into account the age of the vehicle, i dont expect it will perform like new 5 years later, but at least one or two), and when it doesnt, I expect the manufacturer to do what is necessary to make it perform as it should as per the warranty, without me having to jump through hoops, play games, decipher ancient codes or make weekly trips to the dealership to debate what is normal and what is not. ( I drive the car every day, IU notice when something is different from one day to the next as most car owners do. The service dept barely works on these cars be ause there are so few.) That is not unreasonable when you pay the amount o f money a car costs.
> I do not think it is wrong to hold a company accountable for something that is a problem. Because some people dont feel it is a problem does not mean it is not. You said you are familiar with BMW, then you know about the infamous 29.2 progman and turbo lag. For months owners would state their compaints online and then the flogger and pusher of limits would say that it is normal and stop whining becasue you dont lknow what your talking about. Then BMW admitted what they had done. The floggers and pushers were pretty quiet. Just because something does not bother you or does not happenw ith your car does not mean sh*t to me, so why does it make a difference to you if it is something I choose not to ignore or live with?
> You enjoy messing with those who feel that way? wow thats a good time! Cant wait till i become a flogger anbd pusher of limits so i csan harass people insteaad of offering help or good advice when they are looking for it. Seems llike a waste too because if you have all that experience with all those cars then you probably do have a lot of good advice but I wouldnt be able to hear it allthw ay down here in the cheap seats.
> There are a lot fo good people on these forums. They offer advice and try to help, then there are people who just like to mess with people and feel good about it. We are all here because we enjoy cars and driving, why cant that be enough.


 Some people are *******s just to be *******s...pay them no mind.


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

Big thumbs up for that.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Just got my car back with the new rotors and revised pads from Audi. Pedal feel and stopping power seems exactly the same as before. No complaints, and no squeaks.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Quisp said:


> For some of us that do not have the luxury of driving every BMW/Audi made in the last 30 years on various tracks throughout the country or having the TT RS as our weekend toy with a seond vehicle to use as our daily driver teh brake squeal can get very irritating sitting in traffic on a commute to work. No better way to start or finish the workday than llistewning to the relaxing tones off brakes squealing as you creep in traffic.
> And I know that I should be worshipping you floogger and pusher of limits but it is hard to when you are so condescending and full of yourself. Believe it or not, even people such as myself, a person who doesnt track their car but still enjoys spirited driving whenever possible, still can appreciate a nice car but as this is my only car I do not sit back and accept the problems it may have with a devil may care attitude. I have 2 expectations when i buy a car. That it will perform the way I was told it would and the way it did when i got it(taking into account the age of the vehicle, i dont expect it will perform like new 5 years later, but at least one or two), and when it doesnt, I expect the manufacturer to do what is necessary to make it perform as it should as per the warranty, without me having to jump through hoops, play games, decipher ancient codes or make weekly trips to the dealership to debate what is normal and what is not. ( I drive the car every day, IU notice when something is different from one day to the next as most car owners do. The service dept barely works on these cars be ause there are so few.) That is not unreasonable when you pay the amount o f money a car costs.
> I do not think it is wrong to hold a company accountable for something that is a problem. Because some people dont feel it is a problem does not mean it is not. You said you are familiar with BMW, then you know about the infamous 29.2 progman and turbo lag. For months owners would state their compaints online and then the flogger and pusher of limits would say that it is normal and stop whining becasue you dont lknow what your talking about. Then BMW admitted what they had done. The floggers and pushers were pretty quiet. Just because something does not bother you or does not happenw ith your car does not mean sh*t to me, so why does it make a difference to you if it is something I choose not to ignore or live with?
> You enjoy messing with those who feel that way? wow thats a good time! Cant wait till i become a flogger anbd pusher of limits so i csan harass people insteaad of offering help or good advice when they are looking for it. Seems llike a waste too because if you have all that experience with all those cars then you probably do have a lot of good advice but I wouldnt be able to hear it allthw ay down here in the cheap seats.
> There are a lot fo good people on these forums. They offer advice and try to help, then there are people who just like to mess with people and feel good about it. We are all here because we enjoy cars and driving, why cant that be enough.


 
Since this is pretty well pointed at me. I don't have this as a WEEKEND car, My commute is 60 miles each way in BAY AREA traffic. Do I drive my RS everyday, NO. Sometimes I take my 13yo beat to hell truck with 260K miles. 

I was trying to get a little life into your blog that made it seem that squeeky brakes were the end of the world. It is far from it. For those who want non-squeeky brakes good for you, but it seems its been more PITA to deal with the dealers over this issue then just getting out and driving or taking matters into your own hands, and swappin pads your self. Yeah I know, "it should have come the way I wanted it to begin with". But its a mechanical device and not matter how much they try. Nothing is perfect or identical. 

Offering someone advice who has taken their car to the dealer numerous times and has done all the leg work of calling the higher ups to get action taken, is pretty pointless. They are already committed to a course of action and will not listen to anyone who tries to help(case in point). 

The Audi notes for TT-RS---Some customers complain of squeeky brakes, squeeky brakes are normal, take no action. 

For the Bmw stuff, I watched a lot of friends deal with it. I had some good jokes for them. And when it came to all my VW projects or helping other guys with their Audis they got on me as well. 

Even the 335i we have now, the throttle response sucked, until I chipped it. Turbos still lag abit. 

My house has always been open to any brand enthusiast(unless you own a prius) for garage, tools, or needed help with something. 

And yes, I joke to people who complain, mostly because I think your taking life to serious and not enjoying it for what it is. If your to thin skinned to get any humor in any of this. then you are wound to tight and need to take a vacation with a few beverages of your choice. 

But you should be happy that I posted on this thread. Since it has gotten much needed attention by being continously bumped to the top.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Not4show said:


> Since this is pretty well pointed at me. I don't have this as a WEEKEND car, My commute is 60 miles each way in BAY AREA traffic. Do I drive my RS everyday, NO. Sometimes I take my 13yo beat to hell truck with 260K miles.
> 
> I was trying to get a little life into your blog that made it seem that squeeky brakes were the end of the world. It is far from it. For those who want non-squeeky brakes good for you, but it seems its been more PITA to deal with the dealers over this issue then just getting out and driving or taking matters into your own hands, and swappin pads your self. Yeah I know, "it should have come the way I wanted it to begin with". But its a mechanical device and not matter how much they try. Nothing is perfect or identical.
> 
> ...


 i'll just summarize your response: 

1. feel blessed because i responded to your whiny post about a "problem" i couldn't care less about. 

:facepalm:


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

canuckttrs said:


> i'll just summarize your response:
> 
> 1. feel blessed because i responded to your whiny post about a "problem" i couldn't care less about.
> 
> :facepalm:


 

Actually not that at all. 

I replied hoping to see how many more would post up that they were having the same issues and thought this was a serious problem. Apparently only a couple willing to post it as such. And those who thought it was serious seemed to get very defensive that a mostly non squeeky brake person teased them about it. 

Just look at software threads, one little glitch in programming will lead to 10 pages of dribble and eventually get a cleaned up tune from the tuner. 

If you don't have enough people going to the dealer saying "hey this brake squeek sucks" they will never take any susbstantial action on it. 2-3 people out of 800 complaining about brakes isn't going to get anything done. 

Until you get the numbers the squeeky wheel won't get the grease. 

Yeah I know, I'm not very politically correct and may seem insensitive to others.............OK maybe thats mostly right.........but I have some pretty good knowledge on VW/Audis and good resources for what I don't know. 

Anyone in the Bay Area feel free to hit me up, ok even those not in NorCal, I can talk shop all day as long as you approach it with an open mind and Attitude.:thumbup:


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

so, you are saying we should complain to Audi about something you see as a non issue in order to get them to provide a resolution to a problem that doesn't exist....makes sense buddy...


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Update: 

Added PFC08 pads. 
Squeals beautifully, and detaches retinas upon use.


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Not4show said:


> Actually not that at all.
> 
> I replied hoping to see how many more would post up that they were having the same issues and thought this was a serious problem. Apparently only a couple willing to post it as such. And those who thought it was serious seemed to get very defensive that a mostly non squeeky brake person teased them about it.
> 
> ...


 
I'm in the Bay Area too, mine car is due the first week of April at Stevens Creek Audi. What color is yours? I have seen a few over the last 6 mths around here. They last sighting I saw was in Mt. View near Moffet.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Mine is Daytona Grey Ti package, carbon mirrors, and evrey other option. It was a car someone ordered then bailed on. I lucked out because this grey was the only one I'd get...... I took it down to Marina Airfield to autcross over the weekend, Lets just say, the driver needs lots of work(been a while) 


lpriley32, ok buddy how about this, unless it gets highlighted to dealers that ALOT of RS owners hate their brakes they won't do anything. 3 people whining about it to each other and being a service writers nightmare complaining about every little thing on a car won't get it accompllished.:banghead:


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

Not4show said:


> Mine is Daytona Grey Ti package, carbon mirrors, and evrey other option. It was a car someone ordered then bailed on. I lucked out because this grey was the only one I'd get...... I took it down to Marina Airfield to autcross over the weekend, Lets just say, the driver needs lots of work(been a while)
> 
> 
> lpriley32, ok buddy how about this, unless it gets highlighted to dealers that ALOT of RS owners hate their brakes they won't do anything. 3 people whining about it to each other and being a service writers nightmare complaining about every little thing on a car won't get it accompllished.:banghead:


 you obviously know more than everyone here about everything there is to know about everything...so, you win fella. :thumbup:


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Posted this before but maybe some people missed it. 

http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/...bietet-kostenlosen-bremsentausch-6392557.html

I guess it is a big enough issue somewhere.
I look at it this way. Audi wouldnt dedicate the time or resources to working on something like the brake squeal if i was only a few people.
I still cant go with the "all performance brakes squeal" If that is the case then this must be the first performanc car i have owned(and the roads would be very noisy)
Has anyone looked at the new pads and compared them with the old? It could be the same type of pad but with a backing or different shape that eliminates the squeal. The first bulletin about the brakes told the techs to file the edge of the pad or someting like that, i dont remeber exactly, then there were shims.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

I know this is going to be hard to believe, for some anyway, but Maria just called back and is sending my new pads to my dealer. Said she is also going to schedule an appointment for me when she calls the dealer to let them know to be on the look out for the parts and she would call me back and let me know when she set the appt for. I will keep you all posted on any updates.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Maria called me on wednesday to let me know the pads were at the delaer and the appointment is set for Monday. She is calling back on tuesday to make sure everything went ok. Nice girl, you can tell she done a lot of customer relations work from the way she handles calls and what she says. Shes good at it.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Marty said:


> Just got my car back with the new rotors and revised pads from Audi. Pedal feel and stopping power seems exactly the same as before. No complaints, and no squeaks.


What rotors did they put on your car? Stock replacement?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Not4show said:


> What rotors did they put on your car? Stock replacement?


Yes, I paid for the new rotors. Audi paid for pads and labor.


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

I got my replacement brakes from Maria @ Audi Care installed this week at Carlsen Audi. So far not a squeak out of them. Feels like a whole new car


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I'm loving these latest pads and brakes. Not a single squeal, and they have the same bite as the originals. No complaints!


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Mines in having the new Audi update next week here in Germany.
New calipers,rotors and pads.
shame that I just replaced the pads and rotors a few weeks ago, as the originals were warped after just 15,000 miles,which Audi said was acceptable wear,and they hadn't made their mind up about the update:banghead:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Keeping this thread updated: Audi West Houston emailed me yesterday and said that Audi NA called them and are sending out new pads for my car. I brought it in less than 2 weeks ago. Based on what others have experienced, this is good news. Hopefully they will be sending parts to everyone who needs them


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Although the brake squeal doesn't effect performance,it is annoying and some what embarrassing. 
I'm not sure that a simple a pad swap will help,as even some people that have had the new complete brake update in Europe have brake squeal. 
I find the squeal disappears after some heavy braking,and after filing the edges my last set,they didn't squeal at all.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

No matter what I did with the original pads I couldn't get them to stop squealing at stop lights. I've had the replacement pads for a couple months now and they started squeaking really loud after a cold start and only while backing up. Did a quick bedding on them and that has seemed to go away. I haven't found them to be any less bitey than the original.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Just back from Audi with new callipers,pads and rotors.
I'll see if there's any squeal over the next few days, but I'm more concerned about the rotors not warping after a few thousand miles.
Nice to see Audi mucked up,and the 18" wheels don't fit once the new callipers are fitted !!!


On the move


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

jaybyme said:


> Just back from Audi with new callipers,pads and rotors.
> I'll see if there's any squeal over the next few days, but I'm more concerned about the rotors not warping after a few thousand miles.
> Nice to see Audi mucked up,and the 18" wheels don't fit once the new callipers are fitted !!!


 Whoa, they actually revised the calipers that much? I thought they were off the shelf Brembo F40 calipers, any idea what was changed?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

got the new pads a few weeks ago and the only time they squeal is in reverse right after i wash the car for the time it takes to get out of the driveway. Other than that not a squeak.


----------

